# eye cream for sensitive eyes?



## luvyababygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

i have sensitive skin and allergies. can anyone reccomend a eye cream or gel that would help with redness around the eyes as well as fine lines. I read somewhere that bliss baggage handler is good for that- any thoughts? thank you !!!!!


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 26, 2005)

My eyes are sensitive and I wear contact lenses, and I've had no problem with this:

http://www.neutrogena.com/ProductsDetails_173.asp

I have had problems with Clinique, Prescriptives, and Christian Dior eye creams.


----------



## luvyababygirl (Sep 26, 2005)

ty spazbaby- i have seen that before and been curious about it- i'll have to check it out


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 26, 2005)

i would recommend eye revive beauty flash by clarins

Originally Posted by *luvyababygirl* i have sensitive skin and allergies. can anyone reccomend a eye cream or gel that would help with redness around the eyes as well as fine lines. I read somewhere that bliss baggage handler is good for that- any thoughts? thank you !!!!!


----------



## karrieann (Sep 27, 2005)

bizzi lisa DMAE eye gel. I have sensitive skin and have had no problem with this. It's very mild. She sells it on ebay and it's very inexpensive...$5!

http://stores.ebay.com/id=185717283?ssPageName=L2

I don't know if this link will work or not. sorry!

Oh, it looks like this eye gel is sold in a kit, but she has another eye cream listed but I haven't tried that one. I know she would sell the DMAE eye gel by itself if you write to her. She's super nice.


----------



## karrieann (Sep 27, 2005)

wow, it looks like the link works if you are interested


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the Neutrogena and Dove Radiance eye cream.


----------

